# Blues Hog



## davidmcg (Apr 18, 2008)

Anybody ever heard of Blues Hog BBQ sauce?  I heard a few guys talking about it today and said the only place they knew of to get it was a place way up in KC.  But they said it was some really good sauce that I need to try.  These were 2 KCBS judges that just happenned to be at the same place at the same time.  I did a web search and found their website and they sell right off of there.  But I wanted an opinion if anyone here has one of the sauce.


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 18, 2008)

AWSOME stuff, the owner, Bill Arnold is a great guy also, i would highly recommend it


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 18, 2008)

makes jayhawks sooooo delicious.  Just had to jab ya w/ that one.  Wildcat here.  Congrats to the hawk lovers.  Kills me to say it.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 18, 2008)

you be outnumbered wayside.........looks like THREE of us hawks here...........LOLOLOL


----------



## bossman (Apr 19, 2008)

Blue's Hog is AWESOME, out of the sauces I have tried I would love to be able to duplicate it in my own sauce making, its something speacial, and a sauce you will remember! Buy it!!


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 19, 2008)

I ordered me a bottle of it off their website.  These guys tell me that some people put this stuff on ice cream.  I think I'll save the ice cream for hot fudge, bananas and nuts .


----------



## ridgerunner (Apr 19, 2008)

Great sauce.  I don't use it on everything though, as it can be a little overpowering in my opinion;  especially if I am more interested in the smoke flavor.  Perhaps I shouldn't put as much on.  There's also a Blues Hog rub which is great as well.


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 19, 2008)

Boss, have you tried to duplicate it?, i have over the last year. My mom has a knack for being able to duplicate various sauces for salads and such, we worked on it a few times, and got somewhat close, well this morning i threw some bbq sauce together and besides being thinner, my youngest dot and i really can't tell the difference. she has almost ate it all just "testing " it. But for the price, if you can get it in store, is hard to beet.

And Blues Hog also has a great "Tennessee Red" sauce and musterd sauce


----------



## thatguysmokes (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi guys, does anyone know where I can find Blues Hog or Head Country in Southern California?


----------



## darwin101 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wal-Mart & Amazon have it online.


----------

